
Proteins of interest to Hacker News, and software to make your own - jfarlow
https://serotiny.bio/notes/proteins/
======
jfarlow
I've been collecting here socially interesting proteins and trying to better
describe them in both plain language and in a computationally accessible form.
We've also made software to help peer into, manipulate, and build your own
proteins.

